# My new betta from Canada Betta :D



## animallover4lyfe

So here is my newest hm male  hes coming from "Canada Betta"
I will get him tomorrow  so excited!

*Name Suggestions pleassssse!!!!!!!*


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Id name him something like firework. : D


----------



## mernincrazy8525

he looks so imperial and kingly that i would go with names like general, captain america, soldier, emperor. stuff like that. he is really pretty.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

or chief.


----------



## bettarainbow

Just call him rainbow.


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY

I would go with Confetti or Cherokee lol


----------



## Jessabell

Starburst


----------



## DragonFish

Oh my o.o Thats...._absolutely amazing_...I want it....
I'm so, so horrible with names :/ xD; I'm sorry, I usually name my fish after characters or things in my favorite books/movies/comics/animes/mangas...
I like Firework though o:


----------



## Silverfang

Tango! definitely a Tango.


----------



## EverythingNice55

Wow! He's super gorgeous! I agree, I like Tango and Firework! I personally like the name Pharaoh! It is really cool, and I love Ancient Egypt!  I'm from Canda, and we have great bettas here, so don't worry LOL!


----------



## TequilatheBetta

Wow that's pretty  how about Knightley?


----------



## newf

Wow! I have never seen a fish with those colors before. He is beautiful!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

... The words "POW" literally came out of my mouth when I saw his picture.

You... you have a very vibrant fish there. I'm impressed... immensely.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Ahhhh so many choices!!! Thanks everyone!!

So far i think i really like tango !


----------



## EverythingNice55

Yeah, Tango is a really cute name!  Sorry I couldn't think of a better name. I suck at coming up with names. I named my betta Mr. Jingles LOL!


----------



## Leeniex

I'm just a teeny tiny bit jealous....he is incredible!


----------



## jman828

WOW! WOW! WOW! That betta is amazing, you are SO lucky to find such a beautiful fish! *jealous* .


----------



## Kytkattin

He doesn't even look real! Starburst? Sunkiss? Or just name him something really simple like Marlin and let his colors do the talking.


----------



## animallover4lyfe

yay! i received him yesterday he actually came on time!

I have decided to name him Tango  Thanks everyone for your suggestions!

More follow up pics to come as soon as hes settled in!


----------



## animallover4lyfe

so here are the pictures of my betta from canada betta 

"Tango"


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Holy Colors, Batman!

Really beautiful fish. I can't get over it. xD Congratulations!


----------



## Silverfang

is he settling into his new home well?
IF this guy breeds that well I might have to peruse his stock!


----------



## Laki

omgoodness.. I know I said I didn't have a"dream betta" perse in the other thread. but. . . but. . . but. .. I WANT!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe

Thanks guys!

Silverfang, hes settling in real nice! Hes got a 5 gallon to himself!


----------



## Kwilkins

fancy pants haah


----------



## missm83

WOOOOW What a beautiful betta!!!:welldone: :greenyay:


----------



## Rocketscissors

Wow! That might be the prettiest fish I've ever seen. I think I'm drooling.


----------



## Rocketscissors

Wow! That might be the prettiest betta I've ever seen. I think I'm drooling.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

So amazingly handsome!


----------

